# Three way switch into single switch?



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Yes you can do this. We need to now where the incoming power comes in at. In other words does it come in at one of the 3 way switch boxes or at the receptacle? A description of the wire colors and how they connect in each electrical box would be nice. Be sure to identify the incoming power cable for us.

Only one of the 3-way switches has the switch leg to the receptacle. So we need to know which one that is in order to give you a wiring diagram to show what changes you need to make.


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

When you remove the switch from the location you do not want, splice the point wire to one of the travelers, cap off the other traveler and install a blank plate... then check your work.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Chris 

You talking to a home owner ......point wire?


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

Stubbie said:


> Chris
> 
> You talking to a home owner ......point wire?


What do you want from me?  besides its three wires, there odds are pretty good they get it right...

And reread your post and tell me a homeowner will understand it..


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Yes, my apologies. But there may be more than three wires.....just not connected to the switch.

My posts are always crystal clear .......:laughing:


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

Stubbie said:


> Yes, my apologies. But there may be more than three wires.....just not connected to the switch.
> 
> My posts are always crystal clear .......:laughing:


I know i'm not always so good at keeping it simple.... Thats why your here:thumbup:


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

Simple.



Remove the switch you want to remove.

One of the wires goes to a terminal marked "common".

Cut, strip and connect this wire with ONE of the other wires on the switch. Cap the remaining wire.

Your other switch will now function as a single switch.



If it's upside down (on= down), go back take the wires apart and attach the other wire to the common at the first box






> We need to now where the incoming power comes in at.


It doesn't matter which end. Both switches simply connect the common (hot or sw leg) to one of the travelers. Hardwiring the common to a traveler in either end will do the trick. The only question will be the on/off position of the other switch.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Yes I must agree. My original thought was for him to convert to a single pole at the other end but Chris posted a much easier fix.


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

Yeah, but 220/221 cleaned up the whole mess...


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

First you will need a tester, a box of Kleenex, four tangerines and some kitty litter.................


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

By my count Chris fixed the problem with 3 lines of text.

220/221 fixed it in 3 lines also but confused the issue with something about up and down therefore I'm penalizing him 2 lines of text, making it 5 lines total. He did fix it though.

And then there was the other guy who neither came up with a fix nor limited his lines of text. He did however include a much more educational method which would have led to a better understanding of what was going on in the users electrical boxes plus the OP would have also had a nice shiny new switch with an 'on' and 'off' for good measure.


----------

